# Hormisdas | John of Tella = Ορμίσδας | Ιωάννης της Τέλλης (της Τέλλας, της Τελλά)



## eva27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Λέμε το παλάτι του Ορμίσδα, σωστά; Τέτοιο όνομα είχε και Πάπας αλλά και Αυτοκράτορας του Βυζαντίου (εποχή Θεοδώρας)... Το αγγλικό είναι Hormisdas...


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες.

Δεν ξέρω πώς σχετίζεται το όνομα του πάπα Ορμίσδα με τους Πέρσες βασιλιάδες (που βλέπω ότι προτιμούν να τους γράφουν Hormizd), αλλά το παλάτι στην Κωνσταντινούπολη θα το έλεγα «παλάτι του Ορμίσδα», ενώ η συνοικία κρατάει την παλιά γενική, «Ορμίσδου». Δεν ήταν ωστόσο αυτοκράτορας του Βυζαντίου, ήταν;


----------



## eva27 (Jan 26, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο! Λάθος μου! Πέρσης ήταν καλέ, και όχι Βυζαντινός Αυτοκράτορας. Ήταν ο γιος του Χοσρόη...
Σ ευχαριστώ!
Και κάτι άλλο... Πάλι βυζαντινό... John of Tella πώς θα το μεταγράψω; Αυτός ήταν μονοφυσίτης επίσκοπος... και το Tella είναι περιοχή αλλά δεν μπορώ να τη βρω στο ίντερνετ...


----------



## nikosl (Jan 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς σχετίζεται το όνομα του πάπα Ορμίσδα με τους Πέρσες βασιλιάδες



Η ιταλική wikipedia γράφει ότι το Ormisdas είναι περσικό, σημαίνει καλός και εκλατινίστηκε: Il nome deriva dal persiano, latinizzato in hormisdas, e significa "buono".


----------



## nikosl (Jan 26, 2011)

nikosl said:


> Η ιταλική wikipedia γράφει ότι το Ormisdas είναι περσικό, σημαίνει καλός και εκλατινίστηκε: Il nome deriva dal persiano, latinizzato in hormisdas, e significa "buono".



Αλλα για να μην μας αφήσει ήσυχους, η γερμανική Wikipedia γράφει ότι το Hormizd είναι παρόμοιο με το Αχούρα Μάζντα اهورا مزدا‎ , δηλαδή Κύριος της Σοφίας. Επίσης μας λέει ότι η ίδια λέξη παραφθαρμένη είναι αυτή που συναντάμε στα στενά του Ορμούζ. Ελα όμως που η αγγλική wikipedia λέει πως όσον αφορά τα στενά του Ορμούζ, αυτή είναι μία μόνο από τις δύο εκδοχές.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2011)

Παρότι οι Ορμίσδες έχουν το ζουμί, τώρα κάθομαι και απορώ τι έγινε με την Τέλλα. Αυτή ήταν κοντά στο Χαλέπι (Aleppo) στη Συρία και είχε διάφορους επισκόπους: τον Ιωάννη, τον Παύλο, τον Σέργιο (που έγινε και πατριάρχης της Αντιόχειας). Και κάποια στιγμή μάς τέλειωσε η Τέλλα. Και δεν άφησε αρκετά ίχνη στις εγκυκλοπαίδειές μου. Λέει στον Πάπυρο: _Ιωάννης της Τέλλα_, αλλά είναι άχαρα αυτά τα άκλιτα για εκείνη την εποχή. Περισσότερο μου κάνει κλικ ο _Ιωάννης της Τέλλης_. Στη μετάφραση της _Θεοδώρας_ ο Μοσχοβάκης γράφει _Ιωάννης ο Τέλλης_, ακόμα καλύτερο. Αλλά άλλες πηγές γιοκ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Ο πρίγκιπας Ορμίσδας που ψάχνουμε είναι ο τρίτος γιος του Σασσανίδη βασιλέα Ορμίσδα Β΄, ο οποίος κατάφερε να καταφύγει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη μετά την ανατροπή και δολοφονία του πατέρα του (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hormizd_(Constantinople)). Πολέμησε στην περσική εκστρατεία του Ιουλιανού (361-363).

Τώρα για τον Σύρο μονοφυσίτη φίλο μας Ιωάννη Μπαρ Κούρσος ή Ιωάννη της Τέλλης (;) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_of_Tella) η πόλη καταγωγής του βρίσκεται στην κεντρική Συρία επί του Ευφράτη. Η πόλη (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Raqqah), που ίσως ιδρύθηκε από τον Αλέξανδρο Γ΄, άλλαξε πολλές φορές όνομα: Νικηφόριον. Καλλίνικος, Κωνσταντίνη ή Κωνσταντινούπολις, Λεοντιούπολις κ.λπ., φαίνεται όμως ότι οι Σύροι την ονόμαζαν Τέλλα (τύπος που μαρτυρείται από τον 5ο αι, και μετά).


----------



## eva27 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο! Οπότε θα κρατήσω ο Ιωάννης της Τέλλης, αν και ο Πάπυρος είναι πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή... Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα, σωστά; Η ηλεκτρονική έκδοση έχει βγει ή ακόμα; Εσύ, διαχειριστά, φαντάζομαι θα έχεις την έντυπη, τους τόμους, ε;


----------



## nikosl (Jan 27, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Η πόλη (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Raqqah), που ίσως ιδρύθηκε από τον Αλέξανδρο Γ΄, άλλαξε πολλές φορές όνομα: Νικηφόριον. Καλλίνικος, Κωνσταντίνη ή Κωνσταντινούπολις, Λεοντιούπολις κ.λπ., φαίνεται όμως ότι οι Σύροι την ονόμαζαν Τέλλα (τύπος που μαρτυρείται από τον 5ο αι, και μετά).



Ρογήρε, αυτή δεν ειναι πιο κοντά στο Χαλέπι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Ο Πάπυρος είναι η γυμναστική μου, ο λόγος που σηκώνομαι κάθε τόσο από την καρέκλα μου. Για την ηλεκτρονική έκδοση που έχει κυκλοφορήσει έχω άπειρα ράμματα.

Αν δεν θέλεις να βάλεις _Τέλλης_ (και στο παλάτι αποφύγαμε τον λόγιο τύπο, άλλωστε), θα βρεις στην ίδια πηγή  με πριν _της Τέλλας_.
http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=...λας+OR++Τέλλα+site:ehw.gr&aq=f&aqi=&aql=f&oq=


----------



## eva27 (Jan 27, 2011)

Χαχα! Βάρη λοιπόν η γυμναστική! Μπράβο! Η ηλεκτρονική είναι κάπου δωρεάν ή όχι;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

nikosl said:


> Ρογήρε, αυτή δεν ειναι πιο κοντά στο Χαλέπι;



Δεν αποκλείεται (σίγουρα είναι πιο κοντά στην Αντιόχεια) και με βάζεις σε σκέψεις, αν και η Βίκι (έστω και με ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος) θεωρεί ότι πατρίδα του Ιωάννη ήταν η Τέλλα/ Νικηφόριον/ Καλλίνικος.


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2011)

1. *Καλλίνικος* (από την επωνυμία του ιδρυτή της πόλης Σελεύκου Β΄), εκλατινισμένο σε *Callinicum*, εξαραβισμένο σε *Ar-Raqqah*, και για ένα σύντομο διάστημα _Λεοντούπολις_: πόλη χτισμένη στον Ευφράτη, νότια της Έδεσσας (σημ. Urfa), κοντά στο αρχαιότερο _Νικηφόριον _(το οποίο τον 4ο αι. μ.Χ. είχε από καιρό παρακμάσει). Κέντρο της μονοφυσιτικής εκκλησιατικής ζωής, με σημαντικά μοναστήρια (σε ένα από τα οποία, του Αγίου Ζακχαίου, ασκήτευσε ο Ιωάννης αφού παραιτήθηκε από επίσκοπος Τέλλης, ενώ το άλλο χρησίμευσε για λίγο ως έδρα του μονοφυσίτη πατριάρχη Αντιοχείας).

2. *Κωνσταντίνη*, συριακά *Tella*, σημερινό τουρκικό *Viranşehir*: πόλη σε κοντινή απόσταση ανατολικά της Έδεσσας (σημ. Urfa). Εκεί κοντά γεννήθηκε ο Ιάκωβος Βαραδαίος, οργανωτής της εκκλησίας των μονοφυσιτών της Συρίας (που ονομάστηκαν μεταγενέστερα για χάρη του Ιακωβίτες, αγγλικά: Jacobites (υπάρχουν λοιπόν λογιών λογιών Ιακωβίτες).

Και οι δύο πόλεις ανήκαν στην επαρχία της Οσροηνής που είχε πρωτεύουσα την Έδεσσα (με το περίφημο _μανδήλιον_). Και οι δύο σε αρκετή απόσταση από την Αντιόχεια (τη γνωστή, αυτή που όλοι ξέρουμε, την επί του ποταμού Ορόντη).

Πηγή: Oxford Dictionary of Byzantium.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 27, 2011)

Μερσί Earion! Μας έδωσες τη λύση! [ένα μπράβο από μένα και στον nikosl που σκέψτηκε πρώτος το Βιράνσεχίρ]
Επομένως, μιλάμε για τον εκ Καλλινίκου ορμώμενο Ιωάννη επίσκοπο Τέλλης.

Παρεμπ., έχω την εντύπωση ότι στον τίτλο ο Ορμίσδας απέκτησε ένα περιττό "ι".


----------



## eva27 (Jan 27, 2011)

Earion said:


> 1. *Καλλίνικος* (από την επωνυμία του ιδρυτή της πόλης Σελεύκου Β΄), εκλατινισμένο σε *Callinicum*, εξαραβισμένο σε *Ar-Raqqah*, και για ένα σύντομο διάστημα _Λεοντούπολις_: πόλη χτισμένη στον Ευφράτη, νότια της Έδεσσας (σημ. Urfa), κοντά στο αρχαιότερο _Νικηφόριον _(το οποίο τον 4ο αι. μ.Χ. είχε από καιρό παρακμάσει). Κέντρο της μονοφυσιτικής εκκλησιατικής ζωής, με σημαντικά μοναστήρια (σε ένα από τα οποία, του Αγίου Ζακχαίου, ασκήτευσε ο Ιωάννης αφού παραιτήθηκε από επίσκοπος Τέλλης, ενώ το άλλο χρησίμευσε για λίγο ως έδρα του μονοφυσίτη πατριάρχη Αντιοχείας).
> 
> 2. *Κωνσταντίνη*, συριακά *Tella*, σημερινό τουρκικό *Viranşehir*: πόλη σε κοντινή απόσταση ανατολικά της Έδεσσας (σημ. Urfa). Εκεί κοντά γεννήθηκε ο Ιάκωβος Βαραδαίος, οργανωτής της εκκλησίας των μονοφυσιτών της Συρίας (που ονομάστηκαν μεταγενέστερα για χάρη του Ιακωβίτες, αγγλικά: Jacobites (υπάρχουν λοιπόν λογιών λογιών Ιακωβίτες).
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ! Οπότε επίσκοπος Τέλλης ή Τέλλας και Ορμίσδας; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Ε, ναι, μπήκαν και στον τίτλο άλλωστε. :) (Και καλώς όρισες).


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Όταν δεν είναι κάτι καθιερωμένο, μπορείς να το πεις κι έτσι κι αλλιώς. Δύσκολα από την άλλη θα αλλάξεις τον _Αρχιεπίσκοπο Αθηνών_, παρότι δεν λες «οι Αθήνες είναι ωραία πόλη» (όχι μόνο επειδή έχει πάψει να είναι ωραία πόλη :) ).


----------



## eva27 (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα και keep the good job!


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2011)

Είχα γράψει κι εγώ «Ιωάννης επίσκοπος Τέλλης» πιστεύοντας αθώα ότι, όποιο και να ήταν το εντόπιο τοπωνύμιο, θα είχε εξελληνιστεί σε: Τέλλα, γεν. Τέλλης.

Ανοίγοντας όμως τη _Θρησκευτική και Ηθική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ βλέπω ότι ο γενάρχης της μονοφυσιτικής εκκλησίας της Συρίας Ιάκωβος Βαραδαίος (ή ο Τζάντζαλος*), εγεννήθη εις *Τέλλαν* της Συρίας ... εχειροτόνησε όμως τον επίσκοπον *Τέλλας* Σέργιον (543-546). Αλλού: Σέργιος ο από *Τέλλας*.

Ακόμα χειρότερα, στο άρθρο περί Ιωάννη (θυμίζω και πάλι ότι Jean bar Cursus = John of Tella): Ιωάννης ο επίσκοπος *Τελλά* (Βαρ Κουρσός, Bar Qursos), ... εγένετο επίσκοπος της *Τελλά* το 519. Σε άλλο άρθρο: ... απαγορευθέντος τούτου υπό του Ιωάννου Βαρ Κούρσου (519-538).

Άρα το «Τέλλης» ήταν βιαστικό· έχουμε τώρα νέα δεδομένα. Πού τονίζεται όμως; Τέλλα, γεν. Τέλλας ή Τελλά και μάλιστα άκλιτο;

Καταρχήν ας θυμηθούμε ότι η πόλη αυτή, που θα βαφτιζόταν τον 4ο αιώνα Κωνσταντίνη, βρίσκεται βαθύτερα στην ενδοχώρα, στις παρυφές του ελληνόφωνου κόσμου, και λίγο πολύ μακριά από την εμβέλεια της ελληνικής παιδείας. Δεν είναι λίγα τα αραμαϊκά / συριακά τοπωνύμια αυτού του χώρου που μεταφέρονται αυτούσια, άκλιτα, από τους συγγραφείς της Ύστερης Αρχαιότητας. Επιπλέον, ας φέρουμε λίγο στο νου μας το πλαίσιο της εποχής: τους αιώνες αυτούς η διαδικασία του εξελληνισμού έχει εξασθενίσει, βρισκόμαστε μπρος σε ένα κύμα επαναβεβαίωσης της ιθαγενούς ταυτότητας από τη μεριά των συρόφωνων χριστιανών, ένα κίνημα που εκφράζεται ακριβώς και μέσα από τη θρησκευτική διαφωνία, η οποία θα καταλήξει αργότερα σε ανοιχτή ρήξη με την ελληνορωμαϊκή και χριστιανική ορθόδοξη «τάξη πραγμάτων». Γιατί επιμένω τόσο; Για να δείξω ότι εκεί που μπορεί να φθίνει ο εξελληνισμός εκεί ακριβώς μπορεί να εκφράζεται γλωσσικά ο ιθαγενής χριστιανισμός. Έχουμε πρώτα πρώτα ένα σωρό εβραϊκά τοπωνύμια από την Παλαιά και την Καινή Διαθήκη που μεταφέρονται ως έχουν: η Γαβαά, η Βηθεσδά, το Όρος Σινά (παρότι εξελληνίζεται ως Σιναίον όρος και ο μητροπολίτης του αποκαλείται Σιναίου), το θαύμα της Κανά, η φωνή που ηκούσθη εν Ραμά, η άσημη κώμη Μαδδηβά με τον εντυπωσιακό ψηφιδωτό χάρτη. Θυμηθείτε ακόμη, όσοι έχετε διαβάσει τον Βελισάριο του Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς, το φρούριο Δάρας, που προκαλεί τόση αμηχανία σε συγγραφείς και βυζαντινολόγους: είναι η Δάρα, της Δάρας ή το Δάρας άκλιτον; Το αραβικό όνομα του Καλλίνικου, Ar-Raqqah, ο Διγενής Ακρίτης το αποκαλεί άκλιτα το Ρακκά. Θέλετε και μια ανακολουθία; Η _Θρησκευτική και Ηθική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_, που μνημόνευσα παραπάνω, βεβαιώνει με όλο το κύρος της: «Μασαδά, η, φρούριον επί βραχώδους λόφου της ερήμου του Ιούδα», και παραπέμπει στον Ιώσηπο, μολονότι ο Ιώσηπος λέει σαφώς (_Ιουδαϊκοί Πόλεμοι_): το φρούριον Μασάδα (8.252), την Μασάδαν (8.275), Μασάδαν (8.285, 8.303), της Μασάδας (8.305)!

Μέσα σε αυτό τον κυκεώνα, καλείται να επιλέξει ο μεταφραστής. Νομίζω εντέλει ότι και οι δύο απόψεις είναι νόμιμες. Η προσωπική μου προτίμηση θα ήταν: η Τέλλα, της Τέλλας.

Αλλά με τον Ιωάννη δεν τελειώσαμε. Ο _Πάπυρος-Λαρούς_, που συμβουλεύτηκε ο Νίκελ, έχει στη σ. 367 ξεχωριστό λήμμα «Ιωάννης της Τέλλα» (δίνω τις σελίδες της έκδοσης του 1996-1997, στο μεγάλο σχήμα, αλλά ό,τι θα πω ίδια ισχύει εξίσου και για την έκδοση του 2006-07 στο μικρό σχήμα), που είναι αντιγραφή από τη Μπριτάννικα. Αλλά στη σ. 342 έχει *άλλο* λήμμα, υποκεφάλαιο του μεγάλου λήμματος «Ιωάννης», με εισαγωγική πρόταση: «όνομα που έφεραν επίσκοποι διαφόρων, μη ορθοδόξων, εκκλησιών» και το εξής περιεχόμενο: 1. (...), 2. επίσκοπος Κωνσταντίνης της Μεσοποταμίας [δηλαδή Τέλλας, διαβάζουμε εμείς που τα έχουμε τώρα πια μάθει απέξω], (5ος-6ος αιώνας). Στράφηκε προς τον μονοφυσιτισμό, εκδιώχθηκε από την επισκοπή του (521) και μετέβη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη ... κλπ. κλπ. Είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος Ιωάννης εις διπλούν!

------------------------------------
* Αποκλήθηκε έτσι γιατί περιφερόταν ρακένδυτος, καθότι ως ασκητής δεν έδινε σημασία στα εγκόσμια, και φυσικά δεν τον ενδιέφερε να φοράει καλά ρούχα· δηλαδή «ο κουρελής». Ώστε τόσο παλιά είναι η λέξη τζάντζαλα, που κατέληξε σήμερα να σημαίνει τα κουρελάκια που κρεμιούνται ως τάματα στα κλαδιά των δέντρων!


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό το _θαύμα της Κανά_ ήταν πολύ πειστικό, υπέρ μιας πιο λαρζ προσέγγισης. Μπορεί να μη φταίει μόνο η Βίβλος, αλλά και η γενική που ήδη υπάρχει στα θηλυκά ονόματα, π.χ. η _Μελίνα Κανά, της Μελίνας Κανά_. :)

Όσο για τον Πάπυρο και την Κωνσταντίνη, δεν ξέρω αν θα πρέπει να απευθυνθούμε στη στρατιά των ανύπαρκτων ή να ξεκινήσουμε τη στρατιά των σωσιών.


----------

